# Acker's Beauty



## Silvan (Jan 14, 2018)

(lindleyanum x kovachii)

First plant to bloom out of a flask that I bought back in fall of 2013 from Ecuagenera.. Yeah.. Almost four and half years for that... It does look like what
it's suppose to when you compare it to Les Varines (sargentianum x kovachii) and Damselfly (kaleteurum x kovachii). Anyway, just wanted to share this first bloom with y'all. The flower has been open for three weeks now. I guess that's a plus.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2018)

Kovachii does better with rounder flower crossings.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 15, 2018)

Is there another bud?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Jan 17, 2018)

Good sized flower on a first bloom seedling. Very nice.


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 18, 2018)

I like it, great pouch.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 18, 2018)

Interesting and nice! Different from Les Varines for sure!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2018)

good 'velvety' colour and size


----------



## blondie (Jan 21, 2018)

That nice beautiful solid colour


----------

